# determining azmuth/tilt/elevation



## babymern (Aug 10, 2007)

We purchased the 5 line slimline dish, but have not upgraded our recievers yet. Our old reciever only gives an option of 3 line oval dish to determine azmuth/tilt/elevation. Would this be any different with the 5 line. My signal meter is coming, but I tried the alternate method using the reciever and was able to get a signal during the coarse azmuth alignment, but it fluctuated...a lot. I was never able to get a signal while fine-tuning tilt. I just wondered if the coordinates are wrong since I used the 3 line coordinates. My zip is 69101 if anybody can help. Thanks


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, since I haven't posted enough times to post the link, but you can go to Directv site. Select Customer Service then Equipment. You will find a dish pointer link there to enter your zip code. That will give you Tilt and Azimuth.

That will get you started. I replaced my 3 with 5 myself last weekend. Once you get locked in on 101 it just a matter of minor tweeking to pick up the other 4. After 10 minutes I had between 96 and 100% on all 5 LNBS.

Good Luck


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

sacalait said:


> Unfortunately, since I haven't posted enough times to post the link, but you can go to Directv site. Select Customer Service then Equipment. You will find a dish pointer link there to enter your zip code. That will give you Tilt and Azimuth.
> 
> That will get you started. I replaced my 3 with 5 myself last weekend. Once you get locked in on 101 it just a matter of minor tweeking to pick up the other 4. After 10 minutes I had between 96 and 100% on all 5 LNBS.
> 
> Good Luck


.... or just click here
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/dishPointer.jsp


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

The problem with the link on DirecTV's site is that it won't give you tilt. It's for a one satellite dish. If you want the pointing coordinates for a 5 slot dish, you have to look elsewhere.

Here is a great site to get azimuth, elevation and tilt for an AT9 or Slimline dish:

http://emantechnology.com/lookangle.asp

Put in DirecTV at 101 degrees (the "center" of the 5 slot dishes) and your zip code. It's "true north" corrected and everything. (*IMPORTANT! Be sure to use 101!)

Only wrinkle: Their "tilt" definition is 90 degrees off from DirecTV's "tilt" definition.

So, take this site's tilt number and subtract that number from 90 degrees to get the tilt for a DirecTV dish.

In other words, if the site gives you a tilt of 15 degrees: 90 - 15 = 75 degrees is your DirecTV dish tilt.

If the site gives you a tilt of -11 degrees: 90 - (-11) = 101 degrees.*


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, AJ I haven't met the forum 5 post minimum to allow me to post actual links yet.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

If you have not upgraded your receivers you not be able to properly adjust the tilt, or at least fine tune it, as you cannot see the 99 and 103 slots with out an H series tuner.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

For zip code 69101 the settings are:
AZ = 172, EL = 43, Tilt = 90

Also, you do not need to be able to see 99 or 103 to align the dish. All alignment is done using 101 and 119. See the video instructions here: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

Carl


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

carl6 said:


> For zip code 69101 the settings are:
> AZ = 172, EL = 43, Tilt = 90
> 
> Also, you do not need to be able to see 99 or 103 to align the dish. All alignment is done using 101 and 119. See the video instructions here: http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp
> ...


Thanks for the correction, Carl, I guess I never correctly understood the proceedure. I realize it now as I never had the three LNB dish for the experience, I moved from the single to the five LNB with nothing in between, thanks agian.


----------



## babymern (Aug 10, 2007)

davring said:


> Thanks for the correction, Carl, I guess I never correctly understood the proceedure. I realize it now as I never had the three LNB dish for the experience, I moved from the single to the five LNB with nothing in between, thanks agian.


Thanks to everyone!!!This has been very helpful. The video is great. I watched it once before we started, but I kinda forgot about it, and it will be really helpful to finish up, especially since the dog ate my installation instructions... for real 
Thanks a lot


----------

